# New Color Choice (mustard)... What do you think?



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

*Hi Everyone!

We know you're waiting patiently for NEW STUFF!

We're working hard and it's all on its way. These covers are made from a sample hide of leather that finally arrived from the tannery. (This color is not available yet).Let us know what you think. Once we know we'll have some made or go back to the drawing board. PLEASE remember that computer monitors all represent color differently, so assume the color you're seeing is an approximation!

We have some journal covers also on our Facebook page but this is one we want for the Kindle 2.. but we need honest feedback so tell us what you think. THANKS!

(oh and you get two votes since we added two silly questions as well  You can also come back and change your vote if you like)*


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I love it (and voted that way) but don't like that particular cover. Your new Avenue of Trees however I LOVE and REALLY want in a K2 cover.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I could see this color working better with some kind of sunflower pattern... another thought, maybe an orange color would be interesting....?


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I really love this style and in this color it gives it a "brighter daytime Look" where as the blue (that I origianlly loved) has more of an evening look. Overall, I really do like it.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't love it, but someone else might. I'm just not a mustard person.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I love it! It's bright and happy, and looks lovely!


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I am definitely smitten with the mustard... BEAUUUUU-TI-FUL!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I hate all things mustard so must give it a big thumbs down....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I like it a lot.  Maybe not call it Mustard though?  How about Bronzed Gold?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

You know I'm Oberon's biggest fan right now, but (how can I say this politely?) although I just love every single Oberon cover for the k2 on your website... um... er... ah... well, this mustard color just isn't for me. I just don't like it.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I love yellow....but this wouldn't work for me.  I think it doesn't look good with the Oberon texture.  Sorry.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

I really like the colour. I like it. I like it. I love it.
It looks beautiful!


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

That's funny Gwennie, I think it shows the 'tooling' very well, and is a good choice for the RoH, the Sun... Ginkgo Leaves, and maybe the Sky Dragon.

I would call it Ochre.

I'm not really in the market, but if I were close, this would tip me over.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't like it!  My first thought was that it looks dirty (as in not clean).  Lighter colors is a great idea but this "mustard" doesn't do it for me. IMHO


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's OK I suppose, but it wouldn't persuade me to buy if I was uncertain. And I'd definitely ditch the 'Mustard' name. I think Bronze or Gold or something similar would make it sound more appealing.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I like it better than the taupe.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Definitely not a color I'd purchase.
Reminds me too much of baby poop.
No offense, just making a reference.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do like this color.  It's brighter than some of your other choices.  
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I like it, but I'm not crazy about it. I don't think I would buy it.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I would definitely call it something else, whatever you decide. Sunflower, Nugget, Marigold, Sun, something with a more appealing sound.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I would definitely call it something else, whatever you decide. Sunflower, Nugget, Marigold, Sun, something with a more appealing sound.


I agree.

It's not my style, but I'm sure some people will like it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'd change the name, as others have suggested. As for the color, it's interesting, and certainly shows off the tooling. I doubt that I would buy it, but it's not as bad as I thought it would be when I read the words "New Color Choice (mustard)" in the title of the thread.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I like it a lot. Maybe not call it Mustard though? How about Bronzed Gold?


I agree.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I would definitely call it something else, whatever you decide. Sunflower, Nugget, Marigold, Sun, something with a more appealing sound.


I do think the name detracts from the color - I like these alternate names better...
There's another thread that has this color in a different cover design (Avenue of Trees) and it's much prettier...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23870.0.html


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> Reminds me too much of baby poop.


 

I am a fan of the color although on the paint can they called it "harvest gold." I used it to paint the inside of our cargo trailer that we use to haul 4-wheelers. My husband kept pointing out that it looked like baby poop but I had to keep reminding him.... "she that painteth get to picketh the color!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I wouldnot buy that color.  To me it does not look as rich as some of your other choices.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

If you are looking for a "light" color, do PINK.  I would buy that in a heartbeat!  Don't care for the Mustard.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

blazfglori said:


> Definitely not a color I'd purchase.
> Reminds me too much of baby poop.
> No offense, just making a reference.


You know, I hate to say it but you've got a point. Most definitely not meaning to be insulting to Oberon (they are the best!), but objectively my guess is that a lot of us are mothers and it is possible that some might make the same connection.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> You know, I hate to say it but you've got a point. Most definitely not meaning to be insulting to Oberon (they are the best!), but objectively my guess is that a lot of us are mothers and it is possible that some might make the same connection.


lol. I've changed a LOT of diapers.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not wild about it at all.  The name may have something to do with it, but it almost looks like a washed out Saddle to me.  I still love Oberon!


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

If you make the Sun in this color before I am able to buy Bold Celtic in green, I'll get the yellow Sun instead. Never did understand a purple or brown Sun.....


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Andra said:


> I do think the name detracts from the color - I like these alternate names better...
> There's another thread that has this color in a different cover design (Avenue of Trees) and it's much prettier..
> .
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23870.0.html


We are not married to the name yet.. so its easy to change however this design was not posted here because as of now there are no plans to make this a K2 cover which is why you dont' see it on this board..  Again things change all the time so we will keep you posted  Thanks for all your great comments!!!


----------



## WLDock (Apr 27, 2010)

dobes said:


> If you make the Sun in this color before I am able to buy Bold Celtic in green, I'll get the yellow Sun instead. Never did understand a purple or brown Sun.....


I think you hit the nail right on the head with your response.

I bought the SADDLE color SUN K2 cover for the wife and just sold it on here just the other day. I just purchased the Purple Sun cover today because that is her favorite color and she loves the SUN design. However, *that yellow/orange color would be perfect for the SUN design!*

Look at the Sun design side by side with the color...about as close as one would want to get to yellow yet still retain some richness.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am not a fan of "mustard".  While some designs may lend themselves to this color family (roof of heaven isn't one of them IMHO), it doesn't appeal to me at all. 

Thanks for introducing some new colors.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

That's what my mother called "Baby poop yellow" as do I.

Why the dreary direction for most of the new Oberon designs?  It seems that the bulk of them are.. just blah.  Did the winter doldrums affect the design team?


----------



## AFH (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually like it, and it's a nice variation on "natural" leather colors.  From a marketing standpoint, as others have noted, better as "Sand," Saddle," "Ochre," or maybe "Gold"....  "Food" names, except on food, may cause unpredictable responses ("Ketchup" for red, "Pickle" for green, f'rexample)


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I really like the color, it is almost like a pre-faded color


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I like the color and think it would be great for the daffodil cover for K2 if there's any chance of that  and of course the sun. But if there is no chance of daffodil in the near future  I will probably buy Hokusai wave . It does not remind me of baby poop--it would have to be much browner for that. It looks like a rich gold--- and I ditto changing the name, mustard is not appealing.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

blazfglori said:


> Definitely not a color I'd purchase.
> Reminds me too much of baby poop.
> No offense, just making a reference.


My thought, as well, but then, I'm a baby nurse, so....
I might even like it, if it was called something else, but would probably never purchase it (unless it was metallic);
Thanks for asking for our opinions.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I like the color (and voted "it's okay"), but I can't think of any design that I would buy that instead of one of the colors already available.
Hope that helps, thanks for asking our input.


----------



## Aubergine (Dec 27, 2009)

I am sorry but I don't care for this color at all. I would prefer a turquoise, robins egg blue or even a hot pink.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry, but I don't care for this color either.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Turquoise would be incredible!!!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't care for this color and I agree with those that the name should be changed to something other than mustard.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Baby poop was my first reaction


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

On second thought I would get this.  A doctor told me yellow makes my body stronger and I'm suppose to wear yellow (yeah, right, I never do that).


----------



## cjm622 (May 1, 2010)

I love this color.  It really brings out the design. I have this design in purple for my K 1.... I'll order it for my naked K2 as soon as it is available.

C


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I clicked I Love It, but a more accurate response would have been that I LIKE IT. I like it because the color is uncommon. I like that.  Love it? I don't exactly LOVE it like I love my Celtic Hounds in wine!  I think the larger sun would look cool in the new color.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the color. It's earthy and light enough to show off the design. Some colors are too dark to show the black in the crevices.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I think the name Mustard may have a little bit to do with the negative reactions. I like Goldenrod or some other name for it. I really like it!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If I had my choices I would replace the taupe with this one.
Love the saddle also.  And the wine.
I believe the comment about Turquoise is satisfied by the skyblue.

But these are just my opinions.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd buy it, but I do like it.  I'd call it something other than "Mustard" though.  Ochre, harvest gold, even just yellow would be better than mustard.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am of the opinion that if you really want to know how a customer feels, the question should be:  Would you spend your money for a cover in this color over another choice?


----------



## Michelle (Dec 10, 2009)

I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

I adore it! I love the idea of calling it sunflower!


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

I actually saw this on my FB post last week and wondered what you called the color.  Mustard isn't great but the references to baby poop are over the top!! It's a cool color but not one I would buy.  I agree with others that have suggested - pink, turquoise - I love the really "rich" colors you guys have.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just discovered this thread.  I'd seen it on FB though.  I like the color and would call it yellow or something else.  It would go well with the Sun or any flowered designs.

Speaking of turquoise, I love turquoise, and the pictures on the website of sky blue look like turquoise but aren't.  I would love a true turquoise or fuschia (hot pink).  I don't care for the shade of fuschia of the M-Edge covers.  I have one and was dissappointed in how different it was from their picture.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This color reminds me of a pair of leather gloves I once had.
And I liked those gloves.


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

I would absolutely buy it in a heartbeat if it had a sunflower design and was in that color!! I also would love a turquoise cover and I've been looking (unsuccessfully) for one.


----------



## Clover (Apr 26, 2010)

I do like the colour, but not the name "mustard".

Aside from using it with the sunflower or sun patterns which others have suggested, I personally would like to see it used with Creekbed Maple.  I don't know, but I seem to prefer a bright and sunny forest.  It'd also show the details much better with the higher contrast between pattern and background.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I love it!!!!  Problem is, i already have Avenue of Trees in taupe and I love it too.  It is so durable that I probably won't have to purchase another oberon for years


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry, but the color just doesn't work for me.

Gene


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the River Garden in red and I love it but sorry I really do not care for this color.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

No, that color is not for me...Sorry.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

Well, I'm too late to vote; just let me say I ordered my Celtic Hounds in wine last night since this yellow color is replacing the wine. The other colors i like are red, purple, deep green and saddle but only on the da Vinci LOL

Weirdly, I've always like yellow and wear it, but I like the darker colors for some reason. No accounting for personal taste I guess, we all just like what we like


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Though the tooling does show up really well with this color, it immediately made me want to go out and have a hot dog!


----------

